# Supplementation for the Havanese



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I have wondered about this subject. I have heard that in some Havanese egg supplementation is required because of its positive benefits in preventing CD, cataracts and skin problems. I would like your take, as breeders, on this? How prevalent are these ailments?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

whitBmom said:


> I have wondered about this subject. I have heard that in some Havanese egg supplementation is required because of its positive benefits in preventing CD, cataracts and skin problems. I would like your take, as breeders, on this? How prevalent are these ailments?


If you are feeding a good, high protien food, I don't think you need to supplement. I do add yogurt or cottage cheese from time to time. I also will add an egg yolk occasionally. Also, egg yolk does not prevent anything. The "egg" study was inconclusive, but it did show some things that surprised many. I don't believe that feeding egg yolk is bad, but it should be done in moderation, in my opinion. There has been a lot of discussion on this over the years on a couple of the Havanese Yahoo lists.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm also very interested in knowing what you breeders and show people think about this.I started cooking an egg everyday for my dog,but quit as I was afraid I may end up making him a finicky eater,as I was warned and read about before getting the pup.If you start giving eggs and all that other stuff to a dog that otherwise eats kibble,will he quit eating the kibble to get the people food?Is it really necessary?My breeder recommended an egg every day.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

If your Havanese comes from a background with a lot of CD in it, egg is probably a good thing. The study said that there is indeed a strong probability that CD and a lot of other problems riding along with it come from some problem with the ability to metabolize cholesterol. In these cases more cholesterol looks like a good thing.

In our case, we already had 3 generations on the ground with straight legs through good fortune and from starting with straight legs when the study took place. We had some dogs in the study and did feed ours the diet, including an egg a day. Our dogs showed no difference but we didn't have any problems to start with. We weaned our dogs off of eggs and don't feed it to amount to anything. 

If we did have any problems to show up in our line we wouldn't want to mask it.

Our Posh has never had a spec of egg. Even a spec makes him throw up. He's a super Havanese with no fault conformation, a super athlete, the best dog we've ever bred, and I claim he's the best Havanese ever, so not having it has done him no disservice. Twinkle is his Mom.

We have been unusually lucky though and we probably will never breed a female that doesn't go back tail female to our Twinkle.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
Because I fed a cooked diet I have to supplement .
I tried eggs with Cosmo . No thanks mom - in the trash .
I give Him a Vita mineral powder that I found at Vitamin Shoppe pet section . I also give them Dr Goodpet Enzyme formula and I also give them acidophilus powder for pets -found at Whole foods .
Cosmo is solid for his age - 8 months and he weighsd 13 lbs He was 5 lbs at 9 weeks . The vet says he is doing well and he did very well with is surgery and the anesthesia . Needless to say I was very nervous about his special operation but he is fine . He has healed well and he almost totally back to normal .
I also give them a high grade natural Yogurt twice a week - called Saint Benoit Plain - it is a local product -- . 
Cosmo had a bad case of worms as a puppy so I do not want a repeat . Just a tablespoon and I put it in the food - i do not feed it seperately


----------

